# a come-to-Jesus moment



## Alladine

Bonjour à tous !

Contexte : on veut secouer une personne qui se laisserait aller à la déprime parce qu'elle réalise que ses vacances sont encore bien loin : il fait encore noir le matin, et ses vacances seront en été. _Unfortunately this is no time for a jesus moment._
Je comprends que "a jesus moment" est un moment où on pense que quelque chose va arriver, et ça arrive effectivement (cf. Urban dictionary). Comment traduire alors  cette phrase ?
-- Ce n'est, hélas, pas le moment de...
Merci,
Alladine


----------



## Itisi

Merci de mettre le contexte, càd ce qui précède dans le texte en anglais !  Là, ça ne suffit pas.


----------



## archijacq

a turning point in his life —_*a Jesus moment*_
une révélation


----------



## Alladine

Bonjour Itisi, si vous le dites... (J'ai clairement mis le contexte... en français).
_Something is not right._ Perhaps it's the $800 suit. Perhaps(...) Perhaps it's the morning darkness and the stark reality that my short Cancun vacation is still months away. Unfortunately, this is no time for a Jesus moment.


----------



## Alladine

Merci Archijacq. 
--Malheureusement (j'ai déjà utilisé deux fois "hélas" dans le paragraphe), ce n'est pas le moment d'avoir des révélations...?


----------



## OLN

Voir *come-to-Jesus moment* (TFD) :


> 1. A moment when one chooses to accept Jesus Christ as one's savior and follow the Christian faith.
> 2. A moment of epiphany, enlightenment, or intuition regarding the truth of a matter.
> 3. A point in time in which fundamental priorities and/or beliefs are challenged, reassessed, or reaffirmed.
> 4. Any moment or meeting in which a frank, often unpleasant, conversation is held so as to bring to light and/or resolve some issue at hand.



Une seule révélation devrait suffire pour expliquer ce qui cloche. 

Je comprends ceci : _*Ce n'est pas maintenant que je vais avoir* une illumination / une révélation (surnaturelle, mystique) / une épiphanie_
mais à intégrer au contexte plus large.


----------



## Itisi

Merci, *Alladine*, pour l'anglais. 

Franchement, l'heure n'est pas aux révélations mystiques


----------



## Alladine

Merci pour votre aide. J'aime bien la tournure "l'heure n'est pas à..." car je comprends (comme Itisi me semble-t-il) que ce n'est pas le moment d'essayer de comprendre en se posant des questions. En même temps on comprend aussi (notamment avec ce qui suit) que la personne qui parle n'a pas de temps à perdre : elle doit se dépêcher d'aller à son travail pour ne pas être en retard...)
Mais pourquoi "Franchement" quand l'auteur dit "unfortunately"? OLN et Itisi, vous rajoutez "mystiques" à "révélations", n'est-ce pas alors plus connoté religieux en français que dans l'expression anglaise ? Mais "révélations" seul est ambigu, certes. C'est bien l'idée d'"epiphany" - OLN, merci pour l'idée, "épiphanie" ne se dit pas dans ce sens en français alors que pensez-vous de :

-- Malheureusement, l'heure n'est pas aux soudaines révélations. ?


----------



## wildan1

À noter que l'expression complète est _come-to-Jesus moment. 
_
Le titre de cette discussion a par conséquent été édité pour faciliter les recherches dans l'avenir.

Au second degré (comme c'est le cas avec le contexte cité) il s'agit davantage d'une confrontation en face d'une vérité gênante que d'une simple révélation.

wildan1, modérateur


----------



## Alladine

Ah c'est la même chose ?!
D'accord avec  vous Wildan1, d'où ma gêne vis-à-vis des révélations "mystiques". Plutôt des "révélations soudaines" (et non "soudaines révélations" comme j'ai écrit plus haut.) Mais alors quelle est l'origine de cette expression en anglais ?


----------



## Laurent2018

...pas le moment de tirer ça au clair.
A mon avis la référence à "révélation" (terme extrêmement fort) est très humoristique, comme quand on débat sans fin sur des _inepties_: "on ne va pas en faire une _thèse_!"


----------



## Alladine

Laurent2018 said:


> ...pas le moment de tirer ça au clair.


----------



## Itisi

'révélations', pour moi, veut dire qu'il dit des choses qui étaient restées secrètes jusqu' là, et ce n'est pas le sens ; c'est pourquoi tout seul ça ne va pas... Et quand on mentionne Jésus, je crois que 'mystique' est justifié... Bien entendu, c'est ironique. Mais 'épiphanie' ou 'illumination' (*OLN*) conviendraient aussi, je trouve.

Quant à 'Unfortunately', 'malheureusement' n'est pas ce qu'on dirait dans cette situation, et encore moins 'hélas'. D'où ma proposition, 'Franchement', qui est plus naturelle.

La proposition de* Laurent* ferait l'affaire, mais je croyais que tu voulais rester près du texte


----------



## wildan1

Alladine said:


> Mais alors quelle est l'origine de cette expression en anglais ?


Cette expression est dérivée des appels faits par les pasteurs baptistes au sud des USA, qui dans leur excitation devant des pêcheurs proclamaient _"Come to Jesus!"_ pour les confronter devant leurs péchés dont ils doivent se purifier.


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> Mais 'épiphanie' ou 'illumination' (*OLN*) conviendraient aussi, je trouve.


Je n'ai JAMAIS entendu ou vu "épiphanie" dans ce sens en France. Je me trompe ?

Merci pour l'explication de l'origine Wildan1. "A jesus moment" : est-ce une expression inventée par l'auteur ou est-ce utilisée couramment aux USA ? Ce qui tendrait à faire croire qu'on n'a plus vraiment de connotation religieuse, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Itisi

L'expression n'est pas inventée par l'auteur, puisqu'elleest dans les dictionnaires.  .L'usage de cette expression ici ne peut se comprendre qu'en tenant compte du fait que c'est employé ironiquement.  (C'est pourquoi je suggérais 'mystiques', qui renforce l'ironie, mais c'est une question de goût...)


----------



## Topsie

Alladine said:


> Je n'ai JAMAIS entendu ou vu "épiphanie" dans ce sens en France. Je me trompe ?


J'ai entendu - et meme utilisé - le terme _épiphanie_ en français! Épiphanie (sentiment) — Wikipédia 


Alladine said:


> Contexte : on veut secouer une personne qui se laisserait aller à la déprime parce qu'elle réalise que ses vacances sont encore bien loin : il fait encore noir le matin, et ses vacances seront en été. _Unfortunately this is no time for a jesus moment._
> Je comprends que "a jesus moment" est un moment où on pense que quelque chose va arriver, et ça arrive effectivement ...


Ici je crois qu'il est plutôt question de *wishful-thinking* !


----------



## Alladine

Merci à TOUS pour le mal que vous vous donnez ici !



Topsie said:


> J'ai entendu - et meme utilisé - le terme _épiphanie_ en français! Épiphanie (sentiment) — Wikipédia


Incroyable ! Merci pour cette info - moi qui croyais que c'était un anglicisme !
[...]


----------



## Laurent2018

Comme le rappelle Itisi, l'expression n'est pas inventée par l'auteur, mais elle revêt une connotation mystique ("révélation, illumination") ou plus prosaïque ("on va connaître la vérité", langage courant).
Si Alladine est d'accord pour voir une forme d'humour dans le texte, elle pourrait garder _révélation_, mais entre guillemets:une "Révélation"...?


----------



## Alladine

Merci pour la suggestion Laurent, il y a bien de l'humour dans la façon de parler de l'auteur, même si c'est un humour "grinçant" (qui fait grincer des dents l'auteur lui-même)... Je vois qu'en plus vous rajoutez une majuscule, elle n'est peut-être pas nécessaire ; dans quelle mesure a-t-on le droit de rajouter des guillemets ET une majuscule ?


----------



## Laurent2018

C'est un risque, mais aussi la meilleure façon de faire comprendre le message (ironique) de l'auteur.
Si en fait il n'y a pas d'humour, mais que tu l'as cru, alors c'est raté pour toi.
Sans risque, ce serait plutôt genre "tirer au clair".


----------



## Alladine

Deux définitions intéressantes à propos du mot "révélation", tirées du cnrtl :
*- C. −* Phénomène par lequel une réalité cachée ou ignorée se manifeste, s'impose soudainement à la conscience ou à la connaissance; prise de conscience immédiate, découverte par voie d'intuition, d'inspiration, d'illumination. 
 - [Désigne une chose] Fait, réalité que l'on découvre inopinément et qui, souvent, s'avère riche d'enseignement ou de grande conséquence.
-- _L'heure n'est pas aux "révélations"._ Les guillemets me semblent garder l’ambiguïté voulue avec les "révélations mystiques" puisque ce n'en est pas une dans mon contexte mais qu'il y a quand même le mot "Jesus" en anglais.


----------



## Itisi

A mon avis, révélations entre guillemets n'est pas une solution.  Si je lisais ça, je me dirais, mais qu'est ce que ces guillemets font là, qu'est ce que ça veut dire ? 

'Epiphanie' ou 'illumination', suggérés plus haut, conviendraient parfaitement

Ou alors, 'L'heure n'est pas à l'introspection/à sonder les profondeurs de mon âme', un truc comme ça.


----------



## Laurent2018

Une chose est certaine, c'est que l'usage des guillemets dans "révélation" doit inspirer quelque chose... au lecteur à saisir la nuance, qui peut aller du simple humour à une franche ironie ou auto-dérision.
C'est dans ce sens que je parlais de risque plus haut, et Itisi confirme bien qu'il y a un risque (d'être incompris).


----------



## Itisi

Ce sont les guillemets qui me dérangent...

Autre possibilité ! ' L'heure n'est pas aux confessions' [ça, ça me plaît bien...]

(ou : au déballage).


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> Ce sont les guillemets qui me dérangent...


Pourquoi ?

NB Ni "confessions" ni "déballage" ne traduisent, me semble-t-il cette idée de "prise de conscience".


----------



## Itisi

Alladine said:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> NB Ni "confessions" ni "déballage" ne traduisent, me semble-t-il cette idée de "prise de conscience".


As-tu lu mon post #23 ?


----------



## Alladine

Oui... Mais je voudrais savoir si l'utilisation de guillemets (là ou ailleurs) perturbe tout lecteur parce qu'elle doit correspondre à une règle bien précise que j'ignore ou si elle perturbe Itisi...


----------



## Blougouz

Je ne crains pas de traduire par un
Franchement l’heure n’est pas aux révélations mystiques...

Autres exemples plus en digression:
Bon. Ce n’est pas tout de s’extasier là-dessus...
C’est vraiment pas le moment de se pâmer sur la chose..
Etc.


----------



## Itisi

Comme je suis Itisi,et que je n'ai pas fait un sondage auprès d'un group représentatif de lecteurs potentiels, je ne peux dire que ce que Itisi pense que des lecteurs penseraient.  Je trouve e ces guillemets ne correspondent à rien.Je sais très bien ce que je veux dire, ce n'est pas gratuit, mais c'est compliqué à expliquer.

PS - Je viens de voir le post de *Blougouz*, et je suis bien de cet avis (mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec ses autres exemples...


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine said:


> ou si elle perturbe Itisi...



Question pertinente, et qui nous tient en haleine...


----------



## Alladine

[QUOTE="Laurent2018, post: 17909965, member: 824850"]Question pertinente, et qui nous tient en haleine...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Itisi

Pour que vous ne veniez pas à manquer d'oxygène, je vais tenter d'expliquer pourquoi je pense que les guillemets de "révélation ne sont pas une bonne idée..  Si on avait : "révélations mystiques", on comprendrait, parce 'mystiques' est inattendu ici, que ce mot est employé ironiquement dans un sens religieux.  En fait, on peut très bien se passer de ces guillemets, parce que le contexte montre qu'il s'agit d'ironie,  Mais sans 'mystiques', on penserait que le mot 'révélations' est employé dans son sens plus habituel, et donc on se demanderait pourquoi les guillemets sont là, et quelle est leur signification.

Si on pense que 'révélations' n'est pas clair, alors mieux vaut utiliser un autre mot.

Maintenant, je vais aller voir ailleurs, parce que je n'ai rien de plus à contributer sur ce fil.


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> Pour que vous ne veniez pas à manquer d'oxygène,


Thanks Itisi !


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm afraid I don't see how most of the suggestions above (révélations, confessions, épiphanie, _wishful thinking_...*) fit the context: "Something is not right.[] Unfortunately, this is no time for a Jesus moment".
However definition No 3 in OLN's post (#6) does fit ("A point in time in which fundamental priorities and/or beliefs are challenged, reassessed, or reaffirmed.").
So: _réexamen de soi _or even_ autocritique.

*_In addition, usually revelations and epiphanies ("gosh") are quite rapid and unlikely to make you miss your bus


----------



## Alladine

I'm sorry I don't agree at all Uncle Bob with your "réexamen_ de soi" _or_ "auto_critique". Maybe because I have read more of the book, but even in the limited context I have given in #1, you can tell it has nothing to do with oneself, more with one's situation. Hence "les révélations" - like big discoveries about one's situation. It's more like "awareness" I guess we could say.


----------



## Laurent2018

Qu'on utilise _révélations mystiques _ou "révélations" (avec guillemets), cela aurait la même valeur dans la traduction, mais je trouve que le traducteur est davantage complice de l'auteur (dans son ironie) en utilisant les guillemets.
Après tout, il s'agit pour le personnage de comprendre _ses états d'âme _mélancoliques à ce moment précis (non pas de son existence, mais bien de sa journée).


----------



## Alladine

Laurent2018 said:


> je trouve que le traducteur est davantage complice de l'auteur (dans son ironie) en utilisant les guillemets.


Parfait, merci Laurent.


----------



## Blougouz

Je ne pense pas qu’il faille trop se coller au terme « Jésus », étant donné qu’il s’agit là d’une expression...
D’autres idées:
Pas le temps de se perdre en conjecture!
C’est vraiment pas le moment de faire mon philosophe...
On n’en est pas à la veille de trancher la question...
Etc
(Sachant que le come-to-jesus a le sens d’une conversion, de passer d’une certitude à une autre, d’un croisement de route...)


----------



## Laurent2018

Tout à fait d'accord avec Blougouz, en particulier sur la deuxième proposition qui conserve l'humour ironique de l'auteur.
Personnellement et par pure paresse, je n'écrirais qu'un seul mot au lieu de 7


----------



## Alladine

Je garde "révélations" qui - avec ses guillemets - a le mérite de sous-entendre ce que le lecteur voudra entendre, sachant qu'il n'y a rien de vraiment mystique, on est tous d'accord là-dessus, mais le mot _révélations, _suggéré dès le #3 par Archijacq reste ambigu donc il me plaît.
_--Malheureusement, l’heure n’est pas aux « révélations ». _


----------

